# I missed out........



## 1Alpha1 (Feb 9, 2019)

*A guy I know sold this bike last week. I wasn't even aware that he was thinking about doing it. If he had let me know, I could have saved him the hassle of selling it to a stranger. 

It's either a 91 or a 92 750 Zephyr.*


----------



## Kel71 (Feb 11, 2019)

Nice bike. Wish you would have gotten it.


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Feb 12, 2019)

Kel71 said:


> Nice bike. Wish you would have gotten it.




Yeah.....me too! I used to have a 1976 Kawasaki KZ-900. That 750 brought back a lot of good memories.


----------

